# USA Trains Alco PA - oil and lube.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a pair of USA Trains Alco PA's that have not turned a wheel in 5 years..









I would like to bring them out on Saturday and have them do some running at the annual GGGRS Bristols Garden Center Display:

http://www.trainweb.org/gggrs/calendar.html 

(photos from the show two years ago: 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scotty...ls2008.htm 


I think I bought the units around 2004..they have only run a few times, and I have never done any lube/oil/maintance on them at all..
(they have probably been run 3 or 4 hours total) 

But even with the low mileage, the sheer span of time (6 years) means they could probably use some attention..
I cant find any paperwork that came with them..

any suggestions for oil and lube on these models?
can I get into the blocks to grease the gears? 


Or with the low mileage, should things still be basically ok?
even after 6 years, and 5 years of no running at all? 


thanks,
Scot


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Turn the engine over. Remove the screws from the main motor blocks. This gives you access to all of the moving parts in that block. Do NOT remove the side frames. I always use plastic compatible lubricants and in the USA locomotives, this is a must. Use oil to lubricate the motor end bearings, the axle bearings and the bearing parts of the internal gears. After that use some sort of plastic compatible grease to lubricate the teeth of the gears. Put the main gear box cover back on. Now remove the floppy truck cover and lubricate in there just like the main gear box. When all is back together, put a drop on the end of each axle where it enters the bearing on the side frame.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Be careful not to dislodge the axles when you do this. There are square brass bushings on the axles. If you get them out of place you can grind up gears in a hurry. 

I put 4 small screwdrivers under the motor block between the chassis and the motor block. This helps things from moving. 

When removing the bottom cover plate, do it gently and all will be well. If the cover plate does not go on right, check things out. 

The brass bushings in 3 axle trucks will have the "points" of the brass bushings pointing up. Observe their orientation when opening. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bill and Greg, 
thats perfect! 

I will give it a try tonight.. 
I have LGB grease..and I think have a bottle of the Bachmann oil somewhere too.. 

Scot


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Also be carefull with the floppy gear box. If you get too much of an angle between it and the main gear box the couplings can separate and then it will be a pain to get everything back together. Gregs suggestion to get some support under the gear boxes is a must. Just find something that you can kind of wedge under them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They say 1 picture is worth 1,000 words:










You might want to read some of my pages. Please note, VERY IMPORTANT: The bushings in the 2 axle locos are NOT in the same alignment as in the 3 axle locos.

The orientation here is correct for the 2 axle locos and incorrect for your loco.

Here is a link to my PA page:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...ainmenu-83* 


Regards, Greg


----------

